# Fungicides and how they work



## Lycaste53 (Feb 3, 2012)

I´m not sure, if this link works:
http://www.forum.orchideen-forum.de/showthread.php?51160-Fungizide

it´s a summary of the fungicides which are used in Germany (household and garden). Same color means: it works in the same way, to avoid resistances , you have to change the category

Best regards, Gina


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 3, 2012)

great link!
it is important to rotate modes of action to help slow the resistance of the pests

here is one from the company OHP from 2009 with insecticides, miticides, fungicides and their modes of action

http://trec.ifas.ufl.edu/mannion/IST%202010/Reference%20Guide%20Insecticides%20OHP.pdf


----------



## Lycaste53 (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks for the link,
best regards, Gina


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks for both links!


----------

